# telescope/blackmoor upside down at bottom of tank



## madonna (Jun 28, 2010)

hi my fish has had this before ,but treated with swimbladder and gave peas and recovered , this time he been like it for a week , ib=ve added more swimbladder done partial water change added salt, he still eats but cant swim up ,and has trouble right ing himself , hes 5 years old and one of four in a 60 litre biorb ,not hte greatest bowl i know ,any info would be great thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't put in anymore treatments for the time being. Also, I wouldn't suggest adding salt of any kind with the exception of Magnesium sulfate (Epsom salt). The last thing a diseased fish needs is saline water, and salt should really be a last resport, depsite what some may tell you. Freshwater fish have evolved to survive in freshwater conditions, most can't alter the concentration of salt in their bloodstreams.

Swimbladder problems can be down to several causes, including old age (quite unlikely, given the age of the fish), poor water quality, too much dry food, an intake of excess air whilst feeding, internal organ damage and tumors which press on the swimbladder and affect buoyancy. I would suggest testing the water for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate.

If you have a spare tank, it can be a good idea to transfer the fish into shallow water. Water pressure increases with depth, so shallower water will reduce the amount of pressure being exerted on the fish's body.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I wouldnt feed for a few days.


----------

